# Trainers for Giant carbon frame



## bja (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi! I have a 2007 Advanced ISP and a 2009 Advanced SL. I was wondering if I can use an indoor trainer for one of them or both? My trainer is the Minoura VFS 150. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

My thoughts are that you should use rollers. Wind trainers can cause severe stress around bottom brackets and forks. Why take the risk?


----------

